# Overclock my intel pentium E5200 dual core



## tuunade98 (Dec 12, 2010)

im new to all this overclocking stuff. Well i know how to overclock a GPU but obviously that is just pretty simple. I just recently bought a XFX radeon 5770 and currently have an E5200 installed in my computer, and compared to all the youtube videos of games playing on a radeon 5770 my fps is alot more lower and im guessing that it is my cpu thats not letting my graphics card use its full power. Can someone please show me a step by step guide on how to overclock this CPU E5200 from 2.5ghz stock settings, to at least maybe.. 3.0ghz. Iam using stock cooling at the moment the basic intel Fan. Here is a link to a picture of my fan.


http://dl.maximumpc.com/galleries/500pc/500pcparts_05_full.jpg


at the moment, im not in a game and getting around 45 - 50 degreese for my CPU temperature


----------



## qubit (Dec 12, 2010)

Unless you can get a 1GHz or similar overclock, then your framerate won't improve all that much really. Also, performance is not all about clock rate. The physical design of the CPU, such as the amount of cache it has and the number of cores will affect performance significantly. Yours is a pretty low end model.

Please post your system specs in your profile, which will help us to help you. To do this, click on User CP at the top of the forum and then edit system specs.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 12, 2010)

What board yah got tunnade? ^Or post systems specs and make them visible.


----------



## tuunade98 (Dec 12, 2010)

Ok all done edited my system specs. By the way my main hard drive is the 80gb IDE one


----------



## Sir_Real (Dec 12, 2010)

Just go into the bios & up the cpu core voltage to around 1.4v & then rise the fsb afew mhz then save reboot, run a quick benchmark such as furmark or intelburntest to check its fairly stable. If all ok then repeat this process till your system becomes unstable then just back off the fsb abit till its all stable again. If you can get somewhere approching 4ghz you'll defo see gains.

Uppin the Ram voltage to 2.0v will help as well.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 12, 2010)

I think the G31 chipset can run a 333 fsb bootstrap. Try running ram 1:1 and fsb at 300, cpu multi leave it low for now @ 11x. Most of the e5200's stop dead in fsb between 325-345fsb.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 12, 2010)

If you get it to 3,5GHz, that's a pretty nice clock and i think you should see some difference.
I used to be on this CPU as well and mine went to 3,75GHz. It was running stuff pretty easily considering how basic model it was on the CPU scale.


----------



## tuunade98 (Dec 12, 2010)

Main reason im actually trying to do this is to see if it fixes my call of duty black ops problems. No matter what happens after a phew matches i get stupid annoying fatal errors. Single player is just even wurse cant even finish first mission

EDIT: By the way thank you guys for helping


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 12, 2010)

Clocking to 3.0ghz would help even. I would recommend better cooling for anything beyond that.


----------



## tuunade98 (Dec 12, 2010)

wat are the settings for 3.00ghz then?

EDIT: and how do i get into the bios to do the overclock -.- sorry for my noobness


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 16, 2010)

Well, for E5200 i was increasing FSB as the multiplier was already maxed out at 12,5x.
So for my 3750MHz i was using exactly 300MHz FSB. Anything beyond that was unstable regardless of voltage used. I was using TRUE cooler at that time.

Unfortunatelly i don't know what voltage i was using, but these suckers were using low voltages for pretty high clocks.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 16, 2010)

tuunade98 said:


> wat are the settings for 3.00ghz then?
> 
> EDIT: and how do i get into the bios to do the overclock -.- sorry for my noobness



Usually the delete key but no offense, if you have to ask what key gets you into CMOS, then you shouldn't really be trying to overclock. 

Also, fault error with CoD:BO? You can post them here through screenshots. Odds are if it's faulting at stock more chances of it faulting overclocked. So you're problem doesn't lie in cpu speeds but somewhere else. Maybe try updating your video card drivers


----------



## Triton.se (Dec 21, 2010)

I had an E5200 (early one, I remember Puerto Rico and Malaysia cpus, mine was the bad one) it could do  3.6-3.7Ghz at humane volts, 1.36v load, but also 3.16GHz (9.5 x 333 same as E8500) at stock volts (enabling C1E and EIST made it a cool and power efficient one..)


----------

